# Stahls’ Offers Roland TrueVIS SG-300 Printer/Cutter



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Roland TrueVIS SG-300 printer/cutter, now available from Stahls’, provides the integrated printing and contour cutting capabilities of Roland DG’s next-generation TrueVIS series in a value-priced 30-inch format. The versatile SG-300 lets you print and automatically contour cut apparel, banners, decals, signs and more. 

Two new FlexFire™ print heads fire precision droplets in three sizes, allowing wide print coverage, razor-sharp images and efficient ink usage. And new cutting technology yields increased accuracy and downforce. Other advanced features include a Bluetooth-enabled mobile control panel and brilliant, cost-effective, four-color TrueVIS INK (CMYK) in 500ml pouches, with reusable cartridges. 

Speeds up to 60 percent faster than those of previous comparable models mean greater productivity and profits. To find out more, go to https://www.stahls.com/printer-cutter-roland-truevis-sg .

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

